# Neue Rezepte mit 2.4



## Ecksree (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß einer wie die genannte Fraktion da im Deutschen heißt?


----------



## Mightymagic (14. März 2008)

Ecksree schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie die genannte Fraktion da im Deutschen heißt?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind das Belohnungen des Sonnenbrunnenplateaus. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Schon wieder eine Fraktion, bei der man als Juwe Ehrfürchtig sein muss um seinen schleiferischen Mann zu stehen.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

ist die neue
schattert sun offensive auf englisch
deutsch vlt so : offensive der kaputen sonne? weis grad nicht was schattert heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (18. März 2008)

Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne wenn ich das jetzt so richtig behalten habe.


----------



## Ouna (19. März 2008)

Sind das nicht dieselben Gems wie von Hyjal, nur viel viel teurer?


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind die gleichen

nur musst halt mehr zahlen


----------



## Méla23 (23. März 2008)

ähm ich hab gehört, das man mit 2.4 die grünen seltenen juwelen in rare umwandeln kann... stimmt da?^^ wenn ja, wieviele braucht man dafür?

thx 4 help
Méla


----------



## Ouna (25. März 2008)

3 von jedem Billiggem.
Und ja, es stimmt.


----------



## Tragoile (29. März 2008)

kann man sich die neuen Rezepte direkt kaufen oder brauch man da Ruf und was können die ?


----------



## Gallana (2. April 2008)

Laut Buffed / Fratkion ab Freundlich,

in Game haben die nix für mich vor Respektvoll ?

Wobei ich die Rezepte aus Hyjal alle schon hab.

Weiss jemand od die Rezepte für Freundlich/Wohlwollend rausgenommen wurden oder ob es evtl noch einen 2. Rüstmeister gibt?

Greetz


----------



## Storn206 (2. April 2008)

kommt in der 3ten oder 4ten phase dazu


----------



## Gallana (3. April 2008)

?

Das macht ja dann richtig Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Respektvoll - Erfürchtig gibts sofort,
und Freundlich/Wohlwollend erst mit Phase3/4 ?
Wo die meisten dann schon Respektvoll+ sein dürften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (3. April 2008)

Naja Tanks und Schmiedekünstler haben eh mal WIEDER nichts durch die neue Ruf-Belohnungen -.-


----------



## Gornos (6. April 2008)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Naja Tanks und Schmiedekünstler haben eh mal WIEDER nichts durch die neue Ruf-Belohnungen -.-


Doch, den Stein mit 4 Ausweichwertung und 5 Ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (7. April 2008)

is blödsinn... jetz kann jeder "insert random flame" Juwe der nicht weis was um himmels willen ein Archimonde ist, und wen es was cooles ist, wo man es kaufen oder bestaunen kann O_O die epischen rezepte >_> naja da bleibt mir nur als genugtuung das sie 4x soviel gold dafür zahlen müssen.. ach ne ! ich hatte ja hunderte von goll an repkosten und tausende von gold an Flask und pot kosten !

das einzig wirklich gute sind die rezepte aus sunwell, die bringen endlich mal nen echten vorteil den anderen berufen gegenüber (Verz und schneider waren bis jetz fastschon pflicht) aber an das rezept kommen die casuals dan doch nicht ^_^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> is blödsinn... jetz kann jeder "insert random flame" Juwe der nicht weis was um himmels willen ein Archimonde ist, und wen es was cooles ist, wo man es kaufen oder bestaunen kann O_O die epischen rezepte >_> naja da bleibt mir nur als genugtuung das sie 4x soviel gold dafür zahlen müssen.. ach ne ! ich hatte ja hunderte von goll an repkosten und tausende von gold an Flask und pot kosten !
> 
> das einzig wirklich gute sind die rezepte aus sunwell, die bringen endlich mal nen echten vorteil den anderen berufen gegenüber (Verz und schneider waren bis jetz fastschon pflicht) aber an das rezept kommen die casuals dan doch nicht ^_^



keks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rezepte aus sunwell .. das trinket und halsschmuck pff ^^


----------



## Eyke (8. April 2008)

Servus

Habe aufgeschnappt, das es Juwe-Rezepte geben soll, bei denen man zB. 3 "Blutgranat" in 1 "Lebendigen Rubin" verwandeln kann?

Oder ist das nur ein Gerücht?

Gruß
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe aufgeschnappt, das es Juwe-Rezepte geben soll, bei denen man zB. 3 "Blutgranat" in 1 "Lebendigen Rubin" verwandeln kann?
> 
> ...



Jain. Genau genommen nicht. Aber es funktioniert so: Man nehme von jedem grünen Steinchen 3 und wandle es in ein "Behälterkristall" (weiss nicht mehr wie er heisst) um. In diesem Kristall wiederrum ist ein Random Blauer. Es kann ein Lebendiger RUbin sein oder auch ein Talasit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Umwandlung hat eine 24 Stunden Abklingzeit und muss an einem Amboss/Schmiede getätigt werden.


----------



## Eyke (8. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Jain. Genau genommen nicht. Aber es funktioniert so: Man nehme von jedem grünen Steinchen 3 und wandle es in ein "Behälterkristall" (weiss nicht mehr wie er heisst) um. In diesem Kristall wiederrum ist ein Random Blauer. Es kann ein Lebendiger RUbin sein oder auch ein Talasit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HEHE, Diablo lässt grüßen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde mal schauen, ob ich nicht sowas schon kann.
Ansonsten bleibt die Frage, wo bekomme ich das Rezept für diesen "Behälterkristall" her?

Gruß
Eyke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> HEHE, Diablo lässt grüßen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim Lehrer. Als Hordler der Seher ist, ist er in Thrallmar. Als Hordler oder Allianz die Aldor sind, ist er in Shattrath. Wo der Juwelier über 300 bei der Allianz Sehern ist weiss ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. April 2008)

Der steht in der Ehrenfeste rum, 
und die neuen Rezepte kommen mit der 4 Phase dazu wenn der Hafen eingenommen wurde.


----------



## Guibärchen (11. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> keks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau... zumindest 1 item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja schneider/lederer/schmied hatt wider items die besser als T6 sind... Ingi den kranken helm...

aber besser die endgame kette als nix ^^
...und der endgame ring, der leider nicht bop ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

